# COFFEEASY Brew Station



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ever wondered how messy your kitchen gets after a brewing session?

Well, COFFEEASY is your answer! A new unique brew station created by its owner Patrick. 2 years in the making, finally tried and tested and released to coffee lovers!

Coffee Omega is excited and happy to be among the very first resellers of this product.

Grab yours now: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffeeasy%20brew%20station

#lovetastycoffee


----------

